# Best Fall grub killer



## Angler

I am having a struggle with a skunk and or racoons digging up my yard. I just applied Dylox today and watered it in. I was wondering what is the best option for grubs this time of year. I realize I am pretty late to the game, but any dead grubs would be one less hole.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Dylox is the best option for an instant infestation kill. It doesn't have long term effects on grubs, I don't think. I'm not sure of anything for fall applications this late, only in early/late spring or early summer

FYI if you're spraying Dylox, make sure your water ph is low. It will defeat the effects of Dylox the higher the ph is.


----------



## Frankzzz

You should read the Grub Control thread -
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179

Especially read the MSU article linked in the first post there.
That article will explain the difference between a grub preventive like Scott's GrubEx, and when to apply it, and a grub curative (killer) like Bayer Advanced 24 hr Grub Killer.
If you have grubs now, you need a grub killer (curative). A grub preventive in the spring will prevent them in the fall.


----------



## Angler

Thanks for the help. That thread and article was very helpful. This morning I had probably 30 large grubs above ground from the Bayer 24 hour that applied. When I checked this afternoon I only saw a couple. I hope something ate them and they didn't get a second wind and crawl away.


----------

